
New: Video Comments On All TechCrunch Blogs - utnick
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/23/new-video-comments-on-all-techcrunch-blogs/
======
joao
When measuring the value of the feature, you have to ask if the feature would
have been added if Michael Arrington wasn't an investor in Seesmic.

On a blog with the number of comments as TechCrunch posts have, video-comments
aren't useful, quite on the contrary.

You can skim fast through text, perceiving value in some comments are reading
those more carefully. With video-comments you just can't do that -- are you
going to waste minutes and minutes just to 'see' the comments of a post you
read in less then a minute?

~~~
jrockway
Also, who has the time to write an outline of what they're going to say,
pretty up a bit for the camera, record the video, edit out the part where the
cat spills your coffee, watch the video again, compress the video, and upload
the video?

I will stick to text-only comments, thankyouverymuch.

------
Hexstream
I can't wait to see nigerians advertising the h0ttest de4ls on viagr@ in full-
motion video format!

~~~
fallentimes
I agree - I think this is going to be full of unintended consequences and
require substantial amounts of additional editing. Normally, censoring
comments in mass is much easier than censoring video clips in mass.

